# Is sand ok to use as substrate for toads?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

My toads like it very dry if they are in damp conditions their colours darken. They are currently on paper towels while I come up with a better substrate for them than eco earth which is too damp. I thought of sand that you would use for lizards. What would happen if they swallow some of it when catching their food?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

WHy not use leaf litter?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd be more concered with them getting it in their eyes. Why can't you simply use something like eco earth or potting soil, throughly dry it out, then add it, and simply not mist the enclosure often at all, just give them a water dish?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> I'd be more concered with them getting it in their eyes. Why can't you simply use something like eco earth or potting soil, throughly dry it out, then add it, and simply not mist the enclosure often at all, just give them a water dish?


I don't mist it like i said they like it dry. Dry soil would just get damp after they come out of the water dish. You can just break up the bricks of dried soil you dont need to soften it and then dry it out again! 

I read sand can cause impaction so its a no go show. Gonna try slate or tiles or something. I did use cocopanels but the underneath went mouldy cos it got damp but I could put a heat mat underneath it so that wouldnt happen.. hmmmz


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I have used a mixture of sand and peat for Green Toads,Midwife Toads,Spadefoot Toads and others over the years without problems.i would mix it with peat or the like to hold some water.You will find that Green Toads will be a lighter colour on a sand based substrate.
When I have seen them abroad they have always been in sandy areas.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

colinm said:


> I have used a mixture of sand and peat for Green Toads,Midwife Toads,Spadefoot Toads and others over the years without problems.i would mix it with peat or the like to hold some water.You will find that Green Toads will be a lighter colour on a sand based substrate.
> When I have seen them abroad they have always been in sandy areas.


what ratio would you mix the sand to peat? what kind of sand do you recommend, is it an impaction risk for toads or not?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I used 70:30 sand to peat but its really up to you,I am sure Ecoearth will work as well as peat.I would not worry about sand impaction, they will have to eat a lot of sand to make this a problem.Have you seen toads eat earthworms?They run them through the fingers which helps clean them.
Oops forgot to say I used silver sand[playpit sand] but I am sure coarse building sand would work as well.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

colinm said:


> I used 70:30 sand to peat but its really up to you,I am sure Ecoearth will work as well as peat.I would not worry about sand impaction, they will have to eat a lot of sand to make this a problem.Have you seen toads eat earthworms?They run them through the fingers which helps clean them.
> Oops forgot to say I used silver sand[playpit sand] but I am sure coarse building sand would work as well.


Thanks for your help. Do you find when mixed at this ratio the peat sticks to them ? I am looking at cali-sand on a online shop would this be ideal as it says its made from calcium carbonate and is ok to ingest?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

why can't you use orchid bark? it will open up your substrate loads.After years as a builders ladourer i would personally be warey of SOME sand i would go with colin on his choice of sand.would a small quantity of sand not help with digestion?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I really ont think that you will have a problem with sand ingestion.The peat will not stick to the toads.I just feel that it is good to add something to the sand to" loosen it up"and help to retain a bit of moisture.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Calcium sand is awful, it clumps together. Def don't use that.


----------

